# External HDD keeps disconnecting/reconntecting



## claycad (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm using a seagate free agent goflex USB 3.0 500GB external hard drive and it keeps intermittently disconnecting and reconnecting. It is a single partition and is formatted in NTFS running on Windows 7. It seems to disconnect every couple of hours or so and immediately reconnects. I'm using this drive as a Scratch Disk for Photoshop and if I have photoshop open it usually crashes the program when the drive disconnects.

This is the second drive I have tried, both have the same problem, so I don't think it is the drive itself unless this is typical behavior for seagate free agents. It will disconnect regardless of if I am running photoshop or not, so it being a scratch disk doesn't seem to be the problem. I've tried both USB 3.0 ports on my computer and have the same problem with both ports.

Is there anything I can do that might remedy this problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of your computer/motherboard? Go to the manufacturers *support/download drivers *site. Type in your make and model# and download the *Chipset* and *USB 3.0* driver for your model. Be sure to plug the drive into the _Back _USB port of the computer and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. If the 3.0 ports get disconnected, try the 2.0 ports. 
What is the *make and model# *and* wattage *of your *P*ower* S*upply *U*nit?


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have had this same issue with my 3tb WD external HDD but never reconnected unless you pulled out the power and re connected the power. Luckily i had a spare wd usb 3.0 lead to see if a differant usb lead would solve the issue and it did. Dont know why it is only 1 month old!


----------

